# New Gaggia Classic



## jpt198 (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi everyone,

My first morning with my new Gaggia Classic (via a great purchase from a friendly coffeeforum member!). And.....

....I'm so pleased with it!

Having upgraded from a delonghi icona, its like moving to a real machine from a toy... Have about got the grain size and tamping pressure right... Making some great coffee already... Not got the milk right yet, but will get it right....

Soooo will probably be spending more time on the forum and making coffee... One disappointment so far will be that it won't improve the the coffee at work!

So.... Next month, a new grinder?!?

J


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

I bought an Aeropress and a V60 for work, they're low cost and way better than instant, all you need to add for a complete set up is some beans and a cheap hand grinder.

Steve

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## autopilot (Apr 4, 2013)

jpt198 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My first morning with my new Gaggia Classic (via a great purchase from a friendly coffeeforum member!). And.....
> 
> ...


Fairly new Classic owner here too









Yeah, grinder next. A Silvia steam arm and OVP mod also essential IMO. I think my Gaggia is running too cool, so that's next in my agenda.

Also have got an Aeropress for work/weekends away.


----------



## jpt198 (Apr 28, 2013)

Lol, thinking about an aeropress... we only have the big coffee vending machines for hot waters! not even a kettle!

Thinking of the MC2, but may wait for the grind off!

J


----------

